# Fatbass's New Avatar



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Fatbass, we made a bet on Avatars if BAMA lost then I get to pic yours. You also said that your a man of your word so here is your new Avatar for the next two weeks. :lol: :lol: :lol: Enjoy my friend!!!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

-_O- -_O-


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

Well done...


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

You're a good sport bass! Kudos.


----------



## bigbr (Oct 24, 2007)

Simply stunning! You could give Victoria a run for the money........Big


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Thats hot.... :lol: Love the diaper.... going cross country to meet a boyfriend or something?


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

So yote, how did you talk fatbass into that pose? :wink: :mrgreen: :lol: You are the man fatbass!


----------



## HighLakesDrifter (Sep 13, 2007)

That's funny right there (sound of hand slapping on knee). Good work!


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

CS, you said if Fatbass is a man of his word, well you should all ready know he is. Without seeing what it was I would bet anything in the world that he would have whatever you dug up on there. Without question. I guess what I am getting at is I highly doubted you questioned whether he was going to put it up or not...right?


----------



## troutwhisperer (Jan 1, 2009)

This explains it all, the puzzle pieces are coming together, I was wondering what happened to the Harley Hog Avatar, I see you have fallen prey to CS aka Willey coyote. I find you funny ,witty, & smart. How in blue blazes did this happen? I feel the pain bro. but at the same time I,m laughing my butt off.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> I see you have fallen prey to CS aka Willey coyote.


He makes things to easy. :lol: :lol: :lol:

I actually thought this Avatar fit him perfectly. I can't wait to win another bet with him this year!!!

-()/>- -()/>- -()/>- -()/>- -()/>-


----------



## Puppyslayer (Mar 7, 2009)

coytoeslyer you my hero!!! :!:


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Thanks Fatass I appreciate your kind words. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Puppyslayer (Mar 7, 2009)

will you be my fiend cotyoesayler :?: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Couldn't be fattie, he is too busy cleaning his garage. Besides, he is too smart to break such a rule of having multiple accounts. :mrgreen:


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Are you sure he's that smart? He lost every bet last year :lol: :lol:. He's just not man enough to use his real account so he hides behind a fake account.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Don't act stupid Fatbass. It was clearly you. I will be doing the same thing to you. I can get on another PC that I haven't used before and do the very same thing. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Pete or the Mods wont know it's me because the IP will be different. There might even be two or three people doing it to you. You will just have to wait and see. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> Actually, me acting stupid would put us on an even playing field, CS.
> 
> Apparently, the mods didn't want my slightly brain damaged nephew (puppyslayer) to post here.
> He really identified with you, CS. He has great faith and bears testimony to all he meets. He wants to be a spokesman for the church just like you. He is doing very well in therapy and can even take his helmet off long enough to pass the Sacrament at church. Even though he's 26 he has the mind of a 10 year old and always will according to his doctors. That doesn't keep him from proselytizing!
> Maybe you could give him some first-hand information on how to keep his chin up and keep the faith while arguing how true his religion is WITHOUT resorting to name calling. After all, you are the shining example.


I thought I was going down on your level since you have Fragile X syndrome. Now your Nephew has problems too. In your family it's clear that there is a major problem with your Y chromosome, but your also from Alabama so that would explain a lot since you married your sister. Well I glad you have multiple personalities. I'm glad im a good example to your dumber side because clearly your just a washed up drunk most of the time with big fat knees.

Unlike you, I stick up for my beliefs. You clearly don't have any morals.

Good Luck with your therapy. BTW the picture that you posted of yourself on here looks like you had a gut-bomb. True? :lol: :lol: Fatass, fat knees and colon cancer. What is next liver cancer or prostate cancer?

Remember you did this to yourself because first of all you have less DNA than most Americans because of interbreeding.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Jeez.....are you guy's at it again ?? :roll:


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

.45 BTW no need to give us a warning. I'm just following the example of Treehugger and Zim.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Thank you my friend. It's a dirty job, but someone has to respond back to LDS haters of the world (fatbass) Maybe it's because they advice members not to drink alcohol and they are against gay marriage. Two things you support.

I don't hate anyone elses religion. It's great they believe in God. But you are constantly putting people down for their beliefs when you have NO morals. You believe people should be able to do whatever they want without any consequences.

You, Zim and Treehugger are always at the front lines bashing the LDS Church when you have all your facts wrong.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

*\-\* *\-\* *\-\*[attachment=0:2uk62rqo]Miller%20Padlock%20NK.jpg[/attachment:2uk62rqo]

-/|\- -/|\-


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Your reading comprehension skills are as weak as your hypocritical arguments.

You said, "But you are constantly putting people down for their beliefs when you have NO morals. You believe people should be able to do whatever they want without any consequences."

Is that in response to my old signature? "There is only one basic human right, the right to do as you **** well please. And with it comes the only basic human duty, the duty to take the consequences." - P. J. O'Rourke



> Again, CS, you make it too easy to use your own words to highlight your hypocrisy and lack of intellect.
> 
> My morals are more Christian than what you profess to. You might want to try Christianity instead of your own brand of cloaked hatred. I respect and appreciate proutdoors, Huge29, NHS, etc for living their religion and not resorting to personal attacks.
> 
> I believe that we all have the right on this earth to follow God according to the dictates of our own consciences and that God will judge all accordingly and that it is NOT your place or mine to make those judgements here on earth. In that vein, I support gay marriage. It's God's option, not yours or mine to judge them.


You respect them for not resort to personal attacks but you're constantly attacking me and i'm just attacking you back Mr. Hypocrite. You just said its not your right to judge people, but you are constantly judging me for sticking up for my beliefs.

You are so filled with hatred. It shows from all the past PMs you have sent me. I speak my mind and it gets under your skin. Yes Jesus used wine for the sacrament but today we use water. The early members of the church drank, smoked and chewed tobacco until Emma smith got tried for cleaning up all the fithy on the floor. Hence the revelation about the Word of Wisdom.

Please carry on with you attacks Mr, Hypocrite. You blame me for attacking you when you hide behind Puppyslayer only to attack me. I have never created another account to attack someone because I don't stoop that far down to your level.

Carry on my friend, it's very entertaining how you judge me but yet you also say you don't judge people. In you eyes you think I'm a very bad mormon boy or a very bad example, but I guess that isnt judge right?

Yes God will judge everyone. Anytime a LDS thread comes up you're right in the middle finding fault with the church because of your drinking habits


----------

